# 40j5570 vs 43w800c



## naveen4ru (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi folks, 

I am in market to buy a 40 inch led tv by this Diwali.
I have narrowed down to Samsung 40j5570 and Sony 43W800c. Sony is 6k more costlier than Samung's.
I heard that Sony's android TV's have hanging problems. (any ownership experience from anybody???)

Need suggestion in deciding between these two considering my usage as mentioned below:

1.Play SD channels very well.
2.Should play 720p videso very well (I have tons of 720p movie collection)
3.Youtube is the only smart feature which I will be using.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sony owner here.. The only drawback i could find is that brightness is bit low.. Reflection can be a issue from one side..  But my room is very open from one side so. 
Rest 720p and 1080p content look GORGEOUS .. SD content is above average (spoilt by HD content though).. Some channels have good quality SD contents than others as far as i can tell.. 
3d works.. Watched minions 3d. Never hanged in my 2 weeks of usage. 
Wall mounting can can a issue in reaching out to ports soo keep that in mind..


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 9, 2015)

Using my sony 42w700b for that last 1.5 yrs and love every bit of it. I use it for both my gaming PC and TATA SKY HD. Its the best display for both as it have almost no input lag(panel is top quality and fast). The pictures and videos have a more natural colour. Even The low bit rate videos look so much better. 

I would recommend tata sky hd over airtel and videocon dth as tata sd channels look much better than competition.
Also, even now the picture quality of sony led's is far better than samsung etc. I have become so used to sony clarity that I always feel as if the sd channels looks kind of blurred and loose details whenever I see other brand panels playing the same content.

You pay a premium for quality and technology. Even though, I gave more than others for a sony. But, I thank my stars for not getting swayed by a little cheaper price from other brands.

Choose wisely, don't consider a few thousand while choosing the best led. Close your eyes and choose a sony led. You can't go wrong with that.


----------



## denhot (Nov 11, 2015)

naveen4ru said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am in market to buy a 40 inch led tv by this Diwali.
> I have narrowed down to Samsung 40j5570 and Sony 43W800c. Sony is 6k more costlier than Samung's.
> ...



Hi I just bought the 43w800c over j5570 a month back

Majorly picture quality, TV's build quality, and a bet on Android TV and well Asphalt 8 experience on TV 

Both TV's fulfil all 3 of your criterion.

Also Sony's Extended Warranty is much cheaper if that's a factor for you. Nearly half.

Now also I would recommend you look at Bravia 40r562c if YouTube is the primary concern, it's much cheaper and does all that you might require from a TV practically  Again fits all your criterion


----------



## naveen4ru (Nov 11, 2015)

[MENTION=287738]denhot[/MENTION]


Thanks for the reply. Now with various feedback I want to stick to SONY. 
Regarding your suggestion on 40r562c, I will be missing xReality engine right?

Any idea xReality engine makes difference? Is it worth paying money for that engine? 

All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## denhot (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes that and Triluminous Display
But I own both so I can say, side by side they is a noticeable difference but otherwise the experience is similar.
Though if your budget would allow go for the 43w800c, all I'm saying is 562c is good enough for most uses in case you wanna save around 10k


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2015)

I would say go for Sony.


----------



## naveen4ru (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for all the inputs. Finally I bought 40W700C. Here is the deal which I got directly from Sony Center Bangalore.

54k with power bank. Of course transportation and installation is free.

Its just 1 day old, here's my first first impression:

1.SD channels look great. No words to describe HD channels. Just awesome. One thing to mind is we need to keep minimum viewing distance; say 8 Ft in case of 40 inches otherwise the picture quality looks noisy/blurred.
2.Audio is fine. It may not impress hardcore audio fans. They may need to get home theater. For a regular TV goer this is impressive.

Stay tuned to my thread for complete review may be after 3 months.


----------

